# WTB: MX Leader 58-60 c-c



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

I have been waiting for one to come along for awhile and the last two I missed by a couple days despite usually check ebay/here/and other sources almost daily... I'm looking for one in pretty decent shape (no rusty POS) with an original fork... Complete bike or frame/fork is cool.

If somebody out there is looking to get rid of one contact me... I'll pay a good price.

Thanks for listening...


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Just so everyone here knows... I'm still looking ;-(

58-60 with a 59 being perfecto.

all the best,
RekibTaf


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't lose hope, but most folks I know (myself included) have searched for a year or more before finding the right MXL. Obviously if money is not your primary concern the length of your search is much shorter.

Good luck looking!


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah Im prepared for the long haul if need be... By the time the right MXL comes along I may just have the funds for a Pegoretti Big Leg Emma! $4000 for the frame/fork.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*You could get*



RekibTaf said:


> Yeah Im prepared for the long haul if need be... By the time the right MXL comes along I may just have the funds for a Pegoretti Big Leg Emma! $4000 for the frame/fork.


Mike Zanconato to build you a lugged Max Tubed Belgian Beast for around half that


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

$2900 for the Zank... Beautiful bikes and truth be told I would probably go with a Zank before the Big Leg Emma. I was off on the price of the Big Leg Emma, I actually went back and checked, $4400 frame and fork.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*the guy*

with the 58 MXL is aware of you
now only if he is interested in selling

meanwhile there's a BRAND NEW Strong in your size on Serotta for $1000


----------

